# High tech downrigger bomb



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Get a load of this - The Shark. Pete LeBlang has been using one and claims that it attracts many more fish to the bait than does his other bomb. He has some interesting video showing kings seriously checking out a trolled bait before taking it - no wonder they can be hard to catch - http://www.sydneyfishfinder.com.au/video%20squid.htm


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

me wantt one , i'm gunna be fishing a comp on the kingfisher in Novemeber.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice bomb Peril but it's more like an anchor at 10lbs. When deployed at a depth of 20M, I reckon that would be equivalent to 10kg-15kg of drag on the yak.

Still waiting on my downrigger but surely a more practical weight for a yak would be 500 gram-1kg.

Hopefully someone with a downrigger can comfirm the best weights in certain depths.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

What type of downrigger are you getting .


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Canon Mini troll - Actually getting x2 because I won a cracker auction courtesy http://www.fatfingers.com

Selling the spare when it arrives - if it arrives??????


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Agree that 10lb is way too much. Not sure what is right. Suspect a matter of trial and error with a few snapper leads will sort it out.

Has anyone tried using a paravane like a downrigger? How does this sound:

* connect the paravane to a handline;
* use a swivel to connect the trace to the mainline of the fishing rod;
* loop a rubberband through the swivel, then through the rear swivel of the paravane

If noone can think of a problem with it, I'll give it a try next time I'm out in the blue


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Peril: Paravane idea is great but fully momentum reliant. I have a feeling that you'll hit trouble when you slow/stop the troll.

Could be a real goer and cheap alternative for the leccie owners or sustained fast troll paddlers.

Further exploration of unchartered yak realms required!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Agree that 10lb is way too much. Not sure what is right. Suspect a matter of trial and error with a few snapper leads will sort it out.
> 
> Has anyone tried using a paravane like a downrigger? How does this sound:


In offshore days Dave we used 12lb sash weights when wide, and snapper leads in closer on a hand line as downrigger.

Off weights or paravanes we used clips like a clothes peg ie: 2 pieces of wood about 60mm long, a piece of match or a nail as a pivot between, and tension by winding a PO rubber band to the required tension [in lieu of a peg spring].

A tiny cord from clip to weight, and fishing line [from rod] in the jaws of the clip, it was all bait fishing and mainly at drift speed so line twist was not a problem


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSUuMGkAACTfgAASUBWAAoAA0Io/7/+gMADCYSqehJsQJo9T1PKaHoTEEqaHqptMmmoGgGgGgaaUGjRoAAAAQMXrE0pEjC6WdlKvnVanCKUxopaZnsuLaXurKaue1+xPCDVc30tLYzSbPSMXV2ReRtrwzykbjh1iFeRJSE4G7xqEjonNz8d/plVW4xHYiSGF++GhfE7sUQBBMHZVx24biiG1qryjJDChLJ6rc+UJJ2BNr5ogaRjdahiiBepk3dfsHaWeMyG1c7ZCXC0ogqxVEcwIjAROUFhphQL8Dc1oeDBMtv4u5IpwoSBKXGDS


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

i would think a 3 lb bomb would be sufficeint in a yak i use 9 lb and 3 lbs in my boat 4.6m runabout

and i love the adjustable scotty down rigger release clips


----------

